# standard Cochins



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm kicking around the idea of adding a Cochin pullet to my flock to use as a broody next year.

I'm interested in hearing other people's experiences with Cochins, good or bad. Were you happy with the breed? Would you recommend one?

Don't hold back, please share!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found them to be personable birds. The one person I knew raised the large fowl, she said she'd never have any other fancy breed. She had her laying flock but the cochins were right up there with her kids in her eyes.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cochins are my favorite breed and the roosters are so mellow except with other roosters.Mine have turned out to be the biggest babies and are very good care takers to the hens.I've been keeping Cochins for more than 10 yrs and they make a really pretty chicken if crossed with E/E's.Mine have the beards and ear muffs and the body type of an E/E but have the feathering of a Cochin.All but one lay tinted eggs.Go get yourself a Cochin roo.I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

> ...the roosters are so mellow except with other roosters


Kernal, my Wheaten Ameraucana rooster at the barn won't be mellow either. He tolerated the 2 Silver Penciled Rock roosters only because a couple of the Ameraucana hens in his flock hatched the shipped eggs. Kernal will not accept a rooster from somewhere else. (It's a shame a fox got all my SP Rocks, btw)

As long as our other 2 roosters and 2 cockerels from the other flock stay on their side of the fence, Kernal is happy. I think I heard him holler, "y'all may strut over here, but you're gonna limp back."

I better keep Kernal happy and get a Cochin pullet.  
Save
Save
Save
Save​


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

One of my favourite breeds, one of the best broodies I used last year was a Russian Orloff. Thick as two short planks but an amazing sitter.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My Cochins are poor layers but are very broody.It's an ongoing battle every summer


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know much about cochise but people like them. If you need sitters, silks are great even hatching bigger birds. And the whole family seems to get involved, even dad who acts like a proud father.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a bantam roo and a bantam hen I love the hen she is so cute and fluffy but the roo won't take care of himself he won't preen is feathers look horrible and he is mean to the hens


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Time to get another rooster.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a lavender Orp that was given to me. She's rotten at laying but she loves being a broody mama


----------

